# I love Corndawg, no ****.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

For some reason some people took what I thought was an obvious joking jab at Corndawg as serious.

I have never had cross words with him and we are totally cool as far as I know.

I know I've had cross words with a couple of people when I was being a retard. But this was not one of those times.

I lOVE YOU CORNDAWG, HAVE MY BABIES.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mmm salchicha empanizada


----------

